# Low-Key Backcountry



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey Folks,
I'm trying to get my wife into backcountry skiing/trekking. Unfortunately, she thinks that all backcountry skiing looks like footy from TGR and MSP etc. 

I'm pretty well versed in the steeper stuff around the Vail Valley/Vail Pass, but don't have much knowledge in the way of lower aggro terrain. Does anyone know of any low-angle backcountry (preferably gladed) that I can break her in on? I would prefer something around Vail Pass, Vail Valley, Gore Range, or Minturn if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

you could try some of the easier stuff on the pass, like up and to the right, but not to far right, just enought o drop ono the upper black lake. also euneva ridge is pretty mellow. if you want supe mellow try meadow mountain, but you have to be quick on your feet to miss all of the dogs and cougars!


----------



## JayG (Mar 24, 2004)

*More Mellow Skiing from 303*

Hi,
The Vail Pass scene can be a pain-all that after you've beat your way up I-70. I've lived for 30 years at 10,600 above Alma. You might look at skiing the drainages in the upper Blue along Hwy 9 North of Hoosier Pass. They usually keep good snow and get it early. Examples are Spruce Crk, Pennsylvania, Indiana, N. & S. of Quandry, French and little French. Quandry PK. and MT. Guyot can be climbed from skis. As usual pay attention to avy zones. 

You can access these by going up 285 from Denver. It is changing fast on the Park County side, but you can find cheaper food and lodging that way than in Somewhat County with out the crush of Tourons.

Cheers, 

jay


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Get off at Vail pass and ski the east side - Corral Creek. Some pretty mellow/tame stuff over there good for first timers.


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

loveland pass has some good mellow ski runs.


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

Geezer - more specifics? Is it near Shrine Ridge?


----------



## benrodda (Mar 27, 2004)

There is no such thing as lowkey back country. Its all dangerous. Very very dangerous. The snow is differnt than at resorts and in your back yard. It will melt you skin off... that is ofcourse if it does not start a slide first. The snow in backcountry has even been known to find ways to slide in flat areas. burying innocent people that dont have beacons. 

Sorry to shipwreck the post. Yes i am venting. I asked a similar question a month ago about taking high school kids into the back country. I got some excellent and very helpful responses i would search that. At the same time I had some very emotionaly charged responses about how reckless and stupid i am. Its all dangerous we are used to that so use your head. 

Unfortunately I have not had the opportunity to verify the info I recieved in my post. I am sure it is good. 

ben


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Taking children out into the natural environment is irresponsible and reckless. Reprehensible, really. You should be ashamed of yourself.

You sit those little potatos on a couch where they belong...in front of the television. Turn on American Idol 18 or CSI Cleveland and let them learn about the real world in which they live.


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

The North side of Hosier is a good idea. Lots of options and safer conditions. Thats were I spend most of my time. 

Nice rant BSOE. I still remember the looks I got at Golden when I told my then 8 year old she had to swim the bleacher drop before she could boat it. Becuse I did'nt want her freaking out the first time she swam. She (now 12)just informed me she will be Grand ready by August. I think not. Pushing kids in all aspects of their life produces above average kids. I am not sure and will never know first hand what teaching kids to be afraid will produce. sj


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow, Ben. I don't recall anyone saying that the snow is different than at resorts, or that it will melt your hands off, or it will slide in flat conditions. And burying innocent people that don't have beacons. I also don't recall saying that you were reckless and stupid. I was merely trying to point out the liability issues. On this wonderful thing we call the internet, I have no idea of your skill level. Your following post mentioned that you were not a neophite. Good for the kids. If some guy comes on this forum and asks for "a place that is super safe and at the same time unique" I feel compelled to give worst case scenarios. Sorry you were offended. Also, my experience with teens that are very experienced snowboarders, they won't be happy riding 20 degree slopes.

Poo Poo occures.  

Sun, January 15, 2006

Avalanche kills ski guide. 
Staff member was checking weather station before morning slide hit near Fernie

The guides routinely visit weather stations daily to gather data for assessing area conditions, Nicholls said. 

"There's been no record of slides reaching that location before -- it is in a treed and wooded location," he said.

01-05-2006

Skiers tried to be safe

Trio took precautions, but avalanche swept into "islands of safety."

Ultimately, the safety measures the party undertook, including being equipped with avalanche transceivers and other gear, did not prevent the death of Dana, 43, who was overwhelmed by the avalanche at approximately 1:20 p.m.

Skyman


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

Ahem. . . My post is getting hijacked. 
Rodda - don't be that guy. I think only BSOE gets rights to hijacking without recourse.

Back to low-key backcountry.?

Later suckahs. . .


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Corral Creek. Get off at Vail Pass, pay the f'ing fee to the little ranger-ettes and then park somewhere. Walk back across the highway on the bridge and you will see a trail sign just to the right. Skin up the trail and around the knoll and you will see all sorts of terrain that is mellow to wild. The lower/open hill is nice for beginning and it's pretty wide open. Skin up to where the trees get thicker and then let 'er rip. There is avy danger but just stay off the more northwest facing slope. The more south facing can have a sun crust on it unless there is fresh snow. She'll like it and it's not too far of a skin trip in. There are other slopes to the north that are pretty yummy too but they are more gladed and she may not like the trees.


----------



## ransark (Apr 21, 2005)

benrodda said:


> There is no such thing as lowkey back country. Its all dangerous. Very very dangerous. The snow is differnt than at resorts and in your back yard. It will melt you skin off... that is ofcourse if it does not start a slide first. The snow in backcountry has even been known to find ways to slide in flat areas. burying innocent people that dont have beacons.


Uhhh, ... yeah ... like he said, going into the backcountry will kill you for sure. At least don't go near MY pow! (It's REALLY dangerous back there). 

Actually, like everything else in life, learn as much as you can, know what you're facing, make reasoned decisions, and have fun!


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Jeff, let me know when/if you go there, I would maybe go with you and demo some AT gear, or flail on my teles.


----------

